# Trem picking advice?



## theo (Oct 28, 2012)

Ive never really been much of a trem player (riff not bar/arm), Despite liking quite a lot of bands who use it extensively. Ive recently joined a pretty cool melodic death metal band and a lot of their riffs incorporate 16th notes at ~220bpm.

My right hand accuracy has always been one if my weakest points with regards to guitar playing and when playing these riffs they arent nearly as tight as I want them to sound. I also find myself tensing my arm up involuntarily (at this point I cannot do it full speed without tensing up) and my motion is coming mainly from a whole arm movement.

What is the most economical way of playing non palm muted tremolo riffs in terms of arm/hand movement? Ive searched to no avail on here, Other than that Im just slowing these down in guitar pro and trying to speed them up. Any endurance pointers would also be great.


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent (Oct 28, 2012)

I'd say go from the forearm on this one. Also look for videos on the internet that involves that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol no dont use the forearm. Pick from the wrist always, especially for trem picking! Look at videos of really fast guys like Lane and they all pick from the wrist. Theo you should learn cryptopsy's Slit Your Guts, its pretty much 16ths at 220 for a few minutes


----------



## theo (Oct 28, 2012)

Sweet I'll look into it, gonna have to start damn slow to build up to (and maintain) that kinda speed for anything longer than a few bars with my wrist!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 28, 2012)

I had to relearn picking too. I can play that song fairly comfortably without tensing up now.


----------



## Overtone (Oct 28, 2012)

The pulp fiction song is a good one for warming up to the idea... not too fast. Even slower would be certain parts of Losfer Words by Maiden. Stratosphere by Stratovarius has a cool part too. Both of those last two examples are note exactly tremolo picking... but because you have to nail the fretted notes cleanly it's good practice for keeping right and left hands well synced. It's a weird technique... your body will just find the answer on it's own!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Oct 28, 2012)

I found these things to help with picking accuracy, speed and stamina:

_-String Skipped Octaves_
Create a sequence of octaves and add elements of arpeggios for spice. Try to come up with something easy to remember, or a pattern that can be moved around to avoid it being boring.
Play your octave string skipping creation until it's up to a speed your happy with, then try making it more difficult by adding *multiple picks on each note*; Triplets, quadruplets, quintuplets, sextuplets... Never needed a septuplet, yet.
This really improves accuracy and makes a great warm up.

_-Practice playing subdivisions_
The trick is to notice the direction of the pick after each subdivision; starting with a downstroke, odds end on a downstroke and evens end on an upstroke.

This makes counting time for your death grind trem picking an effortless physical process, rather than adding to the mental workload.

_-Play along to demanding material_
As *Stealthdjentstic* says, find something you like and learn to play it!

This technique is all from the wrist. You won't be able to make small enough movements quickly enough any other way. It doesn't take much effort once you have the right technique: if it's hard work your doing it wrong!

Best of luck! 

@*Overtone*
The "pulp fiction song" is Miserlou by Dick Dale. He later went on to form Slayer. 
A friend of mine saw Dick a few years ago; even at his advanced age he can still pick with the best of 'em. I don't know how his surfings going though...


----------



## Glimpsed-AM (Oct 28, 2012)

I can't say much for technique, because I was stuck with trial and error until I got it right. Which sucked because I got 'tennis elbow' from it and had to wear this brace thing with a pad for a long ass time.

As for endurance, I'd say learn a lot of stuff by the band Wretched. I had good technique down, but when I looked up the song "A Preservation of Immortality" by them and downloaded the guitar pro tab for it on Ultimate Guitar I really had to work hard. That song cleaned up my trem picking so much and improved my accuracy. One part, they do steady 32nd note trem picking at 111 bpm and slow it down to 16th notes for 2 beats and go back to 32nd notes. Anyway, that song is FULL of trem picking and I think it would be a great exercise to try out! 

EDIT: Plus that song has some fun finger-f***ing riffs in it, so it won't just be stale and boring. That song is ridiculously hard however and I'd recommend taking it slowly... Took me a good month and half to play it full speed, and an additional month to work on the solo when most songs take me around a week or so to learn. But it all paid off!

Here is a link in case you are interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_lJWU0LzP0


----------



## theo (Oct 28, 2012)

awesome, thanks for all the responses guys! definitely cleared up some stuff for me.

AlsoRyan -ZenGTR- where did you read about dick dales involvement with slayer? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Overtone (Oct 28, 2012)

He HAS to be fucking with us! I was still dumb enough to google it, as improbable as it sounded.


----------



## theo (Oct 28, 2012)

I googled it too


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 28, 2012)

He was kidding guys


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 29, 2012)

learn to play "summoning redemption" by morbid angel. it's not too quick, is a big endurance challenge, and can certainly help you to train all the right muscles on how to pick that way. 

you need to be certain to play trey's part, and not erik's. 

once you can play that song all the way through perfectly you'll have a firm foundation to move onto more demanding trem picking work.


----------



## larry (Oct 29, 2012)

pretty much been said already but:

as my classical guitar instructor 
explained it, it's all about a very
small circular plucking motion from
the fingers and wrist holding the
pick. try not to squeeze the pick, but 
just hold it, this will reduce tension.
emphasize economy of motion and 
moderate the amount of plectrum 
you use to 'dig' into the strings.
use your forearm, and you WILL
hurt yourself. 

also, as you develop speed you'll
discover that trem picking is series
of small bursts of energy rather than
continual expenditure. knowing this 
in the beginning will help in building
proper technique and it is how your
body builds endurance later on. you 
eventually train your body to contract
just enough to pluck a string and then
rest, whereas in the beginning you pick
in one direction and then fight to travel
back in the other direction. this constant
expenditure of energy is what builds the
tension in your muscles, resulting in 
fatigue, then slop and then injury.

take it nice and slow, use your favorite 
metronome and always accept that john
petrucci is a fucking cyborg.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 29, 2012)

I sort of use a combination of finger/hand muscles and wrist movement.. I don't know that it's exactly a perfect technique, but as long as I'm not tensing, it doesn't cause much fatigue unless I haven't played in a while. The idea is to pay attention to what muscles you're using, which will ultimately lead you to effective technique with some discipline.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2012)

Also, you may find anchoring with your pinky helps you when it comes to forcing isolation of the wrist.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 29, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Also, you may find anchoring with your pinky helps you when it comes to forcing isolation of the wrist.




Actually, anchoring your pinky at first is a good way to fall into a "fingers only" technique, but if you do start off anchoring your pinky and using your fingers to pick, at least make sure your wrist is exerting most of the energy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Actually, anchoring your pinky at first is a good way to fall into a "fingers only" technique, but if you do start off anchoring your pinky and using your fingers to pick, at least make sure your wrist is exerting most of the energy.



Yeah thats definitely something to watch out for. Anchoring is pretty subjective too, I've had two teachers that were 110% for it and then another that wasn't. 

It helped me, but I rarely use it now.


----------



## theo (Oct 29, 2012)

so when you trem without anchoring, where does your right arm contact the guitar?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2012)

the fleshy part of my right hand. But most of the time when im not anchoring i still stick my right pinky out for some reason 

If it would help I can make you a video because I was literally in the exact same position as you a few months ago.


----------



## theo (Oct 29, 2012)

ok well at least I have one part right! I have the area I usually palm mute with touching the guitar just near the bridge, but that seems to be a hindrance when doing quick switches between strings, especially if the jump is of more than one string. If you have the time and drive to make a video that would really be cool.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah i used the have the same problem. You'll find it much easier to switch strings while trem picking when only using your wrist. I bet you also have trouble switching between heavily palm muted chordy bits and trem picking too?


----------



## theo (Oct 29, 2012)

If I do I haven't noticed yet because of the trouble trem picking has been taking my attention.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2012)

It would also help if you upload a video of you playing btw.


----------



## theo (Oct 29, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 29, 2012)

Bring a pick with you wherever you go, and if you find yourself sitting down for an extended period of time, pull the pick out, set your arm down on a flat surface, grip your pick,and just pick from the wrist. It will translate if you do it for long enough.


----------



## theo (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a cool idea! I'll try to get a video today illustrating my issue/poor technique.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry about the Dick Dale / Slayer thing... 

It wouldn't surprise me if he did have an influence on them though, as that track was released in 1962, as part of the surf movement and predates punk, which was an influence for 2nd generation metal players, evolving from the 1st generation of blues and hard rock inspired metal (i.e. Sabbath) which generally lacked the "speed picking" element.


I've been thinking about trying to explain the motion I use for alternate picking. Best thing to do is find a woman that can cook and make a meal together. During this process analyse the best technique for stirring different viscosities of fluids, focusing on applying energy from the wrist. 
Desserts generally offer a wider variety of stirring opportunities.



Once you have stirring down, minimise the motion from circles to vertical motion and you get *bro0tz lightning speed trem picking from the nether regions of abomination!!!* 

I think stirring is the only normal activity I could liken it to.


The string skipping thing I mentioned before is really important. I used Petrucci's rock discipline string skipping alternate picking excercise, and still do, as a warm up everytime I play. It helps calibrate the hand to the specific guitar you are playing, handy as most of us have more than one.
That excercise made a big difference to my right hand accuracy really quickly and I still find it has technique maintenance value as a warm up.

Pebber Brown has a go at explaining it here in his "Sarod" picking video...


^ mentions _Dick Dale_ again... Probably during the little none portion of his career after leaving Slayer and taking a production role for *Origin*'s _Antithesis_.



These guys play like this for hours at a show. Surprisingly, their drummer isn't built like a Kenyan long distance runner, as I expected.


----------



## theo (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok I just recorded a clip of one of the bands riffs.
It's pretty shit, but I guess that's the point, to expose the flaws and work on removing them. Filmed it in my car on my lunchbreak, plugged my guitar into my vox amplug then into my car stereo, had my laptop playing guitar pro on the passenger seat.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 31, 2012)

Why did you set the video to private? I can't watch it...


----------



## Sam MJ (Oct 31, 2012)

Personally I disagree with anchoring your pinky, I used to anchor my pinky but scince I stopped doing it my playing has improved quite dramatically.

I would rest your big thumb muscle bit (sorry it's not terribly clear) of your palm on the strings and just use your wrist, it will take some while to get used to but keep things slow and you'll get it in no time, It's well worth it aswell .

at 3:33 check out his picking hand, that's pretty much the technique that worked for me, give it a go


----------



## theo (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry, didn't realise it was private, I uploaded it from my phone, should be public now. Trem - YouTube
I play it at full speed at the start, then half speed where I try to get the motion all from my wrist. practiced some more last night, I think I'm making a little progress.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah anchoring is fairly controversial. Michael Angelo Batio anchors though, so...


----------



## theo (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm really not a MAB fan.. when I was 15 or 16 I Thought he was pretty fucking cool. Now I just see him as tacky *shrug*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 31, 2012)

Im not either but what im saying is he anchors and has zero trouble with speed.


----------



## theo (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been trying both, not sure what feels comfortable yet though, need to put more time in. Any feedback technique wise from the vid?


----------



## Sam MJ (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh I completely agree, MAB is an absolute technique machine, I'm simply stating what worked for me .


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 1, 2012)

Hmm @op: you are picking entirely from the elbow. What's the tempo you're playing at? It's not very fast.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 1, 2012)

Not very fast? That must be 16th notes at 240. That's very fast.

That looks like a very exhausting way to play guitar though.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 1, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Not very fast? That must be 16th notes at 240. That's very fast.
> 
> That looks like a very exhausting way to play guitar though.



Are we listening to the same player? It doesn't sound like 32nds at 120 bpm, but rather like 16ths at the same speed.

I could upload a clip of me playing the same riff but I guess you will agree with me before I have to do so


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 1, 2012)

The first part is fast. No control though.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 1, 2012)

I just noticed that guitar pro is playing the same riff...so I got the impression that he was playing 8ths at 240 bpm.


----------



## theo (Nov 1, 2012)

The slower half I play is the speed guitar pro was playing at.
Just ordered your book maniacal, Can't wait to get them. 
And yeah, very tiring, hence why I'm trying to learn the wrist movement way of trem picking.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 2, 2012)

I've been wondering about picking technique recently too. I've got a friend who's very well schooled in the art of biomechanics, and im hoping to chat to her this weekend about this very topic. given that she doesnt actually play guitar, there wont be any previous technique bias either. Itll be damn interesting to here what she has to say!


----------



## theo (Nov 2, 2012)

Let us know what she says, I'm really interested!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope that helps, im was kind of inebriated when i did that and hate ToM bridges but its the only electric i have right now because i sold all my other ones


----------



## theo (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome, Thanks man 

Been practicing, Whenever I do short bursts they are always from the wrist without fail, but as soon as it's sustained for anything over 5 notes I start picking with the forearm.


----------



## sear (Nov 4, 2012)

First of all, anyone who says "don't use the forearm" or "don't use the wrist"... doesn't really matter. They both have advantages and disadvantages and they work better for some and worse for others.

What I found was a major problem with my playing just recently that was drastically limiting my speed and mobility was the fact that I learned to almost always rest my forearm on the guitar body. What this meant is that my arm was under constant tension when trying to play quickly and I didn't even know it. I could tremolo pick alright but the fastest stuff would tire me out after a couple of minutes. Similarly, I had always had trouble with doing very fast alternate picking runs because of it - I thought the problem was that my left hand wasn't fast enough.

Once I identified this problem, and forced myself to stop resting my arm, it was like a revelation. I felt like I could suddenly play twice as fast and accurately, not to mention comfortably. It did take a period of several weeks to be able to get back to being able to play as quickly, cleanly and with as good tone, but the results were worth it. Most importantly, though, I was doing significantly less *work* to achieve the same results. So if you're going to get into tremolo picking, my advice is to pay a bit less attention to your hands and focus more on where your arm is.


----------



## Grimbold (Nov 5, 2012)

also Flight of the bumblebee is key for speed

try doing Digital patterns too they can help a lot!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Nov 6, 2012)

haha funny vids!

@Theo

I watched your video. Best production I've ever seen. The bit where the Blair Witch got you at the end. IMMENSE!!!

Cool Guitar BTW!

Right, that forearm thing. STOP! No More! Don't do it!
It's a waste of time and you'll do yourself an injury. 
It's good if you play Nirvana, where it's quite easy and you have to make it look like hard work or the crowd would think they could play it, too.

You seemed to have the right technique at 00:17 - 00:27. You could also bring your left elbow forward to reduce the tension on your fretting wrist, rather than have it at such a sharp angle. Better for the tendons.

Best of luck!


----------



## theo (Nov 6, 2012)

Haha Thanks Ryan, Was on my lunchbreak at work.
Normally my left arm is at a MUCH more comfortable angle, but playing in your car drivers seat isn't exactly an ideal location for ergonomics


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 6, 2012)

theo said:


> ...Whenever I do short bursts they are always from the wrist without fail, but as soon as it's sustained for anything over 5 notes I start picking with the forearm.



Well, that's kinda the challenge for everyone: stamina is a bitch. Short bursts are one thing, but sustaining that compact wrist motion  for extended periods of time is much tougher.

You say you can do it for about 5 notes now? Great. Try adding a couple notes onto that. Once you can play THAT, stay there for a few days (or longer), practicing it until you feel it's pretty effortless and clean. Then, add a couple more notes. Stay there a few days. Wash, rinse, repeat.

I'm still workin' on it myself.


----------



## theo (Nov 6, 2012)

That's exactly what I've been doing. Also I grab the metronome, get it going pretty slow. Then try to trem at that speed for a minute. It's easy for the first thirty or so seconds. Starts getting a lot harder towards the end though.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Nov 11, 2012)

Do you remember a while back I said try a "Stirring motion"?

Well, in another thread someone else put it better into words.

*AdamofAngels* described it as: _"The turning a door knob method"_.

^ 





> *Theo*_ said...
> "...but playing in your car drivers seat isn't exactly an ideal location for ergonomics  "_


----------



## Max Dread (Nov 12, 2012)

sear said:


> What I found was a major problem with my playing just recently that was drastically limiting my speed and mobility was the fact that I learned to almost always rest my forearm on the guitar body. What this meant is that my arm was under constant tension when trying to play quickly and I didn't even know it. I could tremolo pick alright but the fastest stuff would tire me out after a couple of minutes. Similarly, I had always had trouble with doing very fast alternate picking runs because of it - I thought the problem was that my left hand wasn't fast enough.
> 
> Once I identified this problem, and forced myself to stop resting my arm, it was like a revelation. I felt like I could suddenly play twice as fast and accurately, not to mention comfortably. It did take a period of several weeks to be able to get back to being able to play as quickly, cleanly and with as good tone, but the results were worth it. Most importantly, though, I was doing significantly less *work* to achieve the same results. So if you're going to get into tremolo picking, my advice is to pay a bit less attention to your hands and focus more on where your arm is.



I'd be very interested to hear more from others about this.... It is something that has often occurred to me, although at the moment I still rest my arm. I'll give it a go. Has anyone else found that it improves their picking? 

With regard anchoring, I'm finding that it works well with some riffs and not so well with others. The deciding factor is often whether palm muting is involved or not. When palm muting, the palm itself sort of becomes the anchor. When not palm muting, the anchor can sometimes take its place and give a little stability to the hand, as well as a point of reference which helps to navigate (especially when string skipping). 

For the record, I'm another guitarist who - after many years of playing - has decided to rewind and relearn how to pick fast. I used to pick from the forearm, much like you theo in the start of the youtube clip. I did get to the stage where I could sustain this for a few minutes, but I cannot imagine it was doing my arm and elbow any good whatsoever. Hence the reason to relearn.

Great thread guys.

Max


----------



## Sam MJ (Nov 12, 2012)

I used to anchor my pinky but I stopped that a few months ago, that's sped up my playing and i've found more dynamic control, alsoit's alot easier to jump between single notes and chord parts.

I still rest my arm on the guitar and I gently rest the side of my hand on the bridge, I find it alot harder to be economic and keep relaxed completely unanchored when playing fast.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

I would like to know how fast the wrist-pickers can get to play.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

Fast enough. 

Do you pick from your elbow?


----------



## Sam MJ (Nov 12, 2012)

If it's good enough for Fredrik it's good enough for me .


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Fast enough.
> 
> Do you pick from your elbow?



I pick both from the wrist and the elbow:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...=UUTdwni6bz6_69njW1o84Izg&v=A_LCsNFTBIg#t=25s


----------



## Sam MJ (Nov 12, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I pick both from the wrist and the elbow:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...=UUTdwni6bz6_69njW1o84Izg&v=A_LCsNFTBIg#t=25s


It looks like you completely tense up there mate, how long can you pick like that for?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

Sam MJ said:


> It looks like you completely tense up there mate, how long can you pick like that for?



Long enough.


JK: I sure as hell can't play like that for 2 minutes 

So how fast can you play (16ths in scalar runs) and for how long?


----------



## Sam MJ (Nov 12, 2012)

To be honest i'm not a very fast player, but that's not to do with my technique, I just haven't put the practise hours in .

Having said that though when I'm at the point where everything is as fast as possible but still not tensed I can keep it up for a good 30 minuites no touble, it's when I start tensing up that stamina becomes a problem. 

That's how people keep up those ridiculous 180+ BPM picking runs and rhythm playing for like an hour, by keeping relaxed and building up speed without being tense, that's where the whole economy of motion thing comes into play .


Check this out, they keep it up for an hour and 15 mins 

EDIT; Not the best example actually but art of dying is pretty epic.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

Sam MJ said:


> *To be honest i'm not a very fast player,* but that's not to do with my technique, I just haven't put the practise hours in .
> 
> Having said that though when I'm at the point where everything is as fast as possible but still not tensed I can keep it up for a good 30 minuites no touble, it's when I start tensing up that stamina becomes a problem.
> 
> That's how people keep up those ridiculous 180+ BPM picking runs and rhythm playing for like an hour, by keeping relaxed and building up speed without being tense, that's where the whole economy of motion thing comes into play .



lol that question was directed at Maniacal, my bad.

Anyways, I only start to tense up after I reach 200 bpm...I am not writing or playing music that requires constant 16ths at 240. I can do that, but not for a long time.


----------



## Sam MJ (Nov 12, 2012)

Ahh ok 

tbh if you're just doing it in burst just use what ever works for you!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

Elbow picking has worked for Rusty Cooley many years now


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

I am usually able to play 205bpm 16ths for 5 minutes after a good warm up. 

In terms of top speed, in the past I have reach 187 16th note triplets. But these days, more like 160/165 16th note triplets. 

I think I recorded this at roughly 150/160


Please excuse the excessive use of melodic minor


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> I am usually able to play 205bpm 16ths for 5 minutes after a good warm up.
> 
> In terms of top speed, in the past I have reach 187 16th note triplets. But these days, more like 160/165 16th note triplets.
> 
> ...




Triplets at 187 is insane. I can't imagine playing at that speed.

The question is, _when _do you get to play 16ths at 205 bpm for 5 minutes straight or triplets at 187 bpm. It's cool if one is able to do that. It means that slower stuff is relatively easy, but that doesn't really sound like music. I have never seen Steve Vai play really fast. I am sure he could play very fast, but he's not as fast as you are. Same goes for Satriani and even Petrucci. And I think that's cool.


----------



## Sam MJ (Nov 12, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Elbow picking has worked for Rusty Cooley many years now


Exactly! There are more economical ways of doing things but really it's just down to practise and personal preference


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

Well you don't need to play 16ths at 200bpm for 5 minutes. But practicing in that way builds consistency. I would rather be able to play with control at a mid tempo than ultra fast and unpredictable.

I should also add, practicing burst exercises upto 180+ makes playing those 16th note triplet runs at 140 really easy. That is the main reason for pushing the speed so far.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

Regarding Mr Cooley. You never see him playing technical riffs with lots of string skipping etc. And playing from the elbow is very limiting when it comes to crossing strings at high speed. 

Cooley is awesome though, and his technique works for what he wants to do.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Well you don't need to play 16ths at 200bpm for 5 minutes. But practicing in that way builds consistency. I would rather be able to play with control at a mid tempo than ultra fast and unpredictable.



By "not being consistent" you mean the same as "not playing in time"? If so, I agree.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Regarding Mr Cooley. You never see him playing technical riffs with lots of string skipping etc. And playing from the elbow is very limiting when it comes to crossing strings at high speed.
> 
> Cooley is awesome though, and his technique works for what he wants to do.



Can you play anything by Paganini?


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

I learnt the 24th Caprice a while back. Why do you ask?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you have a recording of you playing it?


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

Nope. I just used it for daily practice.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

oh ok


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

24th isn't that hard honestly. There are much harder Caprices out there


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Nov 12, 2012)

That's some crazy stuff in your video, *Maniacal*!

I'll be sure to check out your website next time my digits need torturing, which is surprisingly often actually! 

@*m3l-mrq3z*
Nice job on the LTE solo! I forgot how good that record was!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2012)

Everytime I see videos of Maniacal playing I shit bricks.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

Well thanks Stealth. To be honest, since I pretty much only play jazz these days, my shredding isn't quite what it used to be.

Unfortunately there is not enough time in the day to practice everything


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 13, 2012)

I finally caught up with my friend last night, at a pub, over beers/wine.  out came the RGD (as i was having left hand issues with the new, thinner neck) and we chatted about music, wrists, rsi (dont type with your wrists bent up!) and various other things.

the main thing i took away from a picking perspective is that isolated motion is bad. the whole wrist/fingers/forearm needs to move as a unit and be involved in the motion. forearm resting too hard on the guitar will isolate the wrist/fingers. and fingers anchored isnt optimal either. fingers should be relaxed and follow the motion of everything else. 

i was only really having the "right" motion from a biomechanical sense when strumming chords (overly floppy also bad). my picking of individual notes was very wrist isolated. so, i've got some work to do to see if i can work out how to use my whole lower arm (upper arm being a large muscle is not recommended as itll fatigue quickly) to pick single notes accurately. we'll see how we go.

wonder how that fits in with the various "techniques" people use these days?


----------



## theo (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never been one to anchor, until last night. Made a phenomenal difference.
All of a sudden at band practice things got easier.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2012)

Wrist. You just have to practice and build endurance.


----------



## theo (Nov 26, 2012)

I also just recieved my copies of riff training 1 and 2. Pretty excited to sink my teeth into them.


----------

